# 6X9's - Jet Sound Electronics



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

remember these...I finally got a picture of these..but not the greatest...my camera phone....I bought these back in the late 90's ....6x9 woofer's


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow those are antique, and made in the L B C ! :roflmao: they probably sound great

Here are the ones im really looking to buy that are antique :


















im hoping someone will see this and say "hey my brother has a pair of those in the closet for years" and sell it to me......oh well i can only dream.


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

Are you looking for them as wall hangers, I would guess , or do you plan on hooking them up for fun?? I think I also have a graphic eq from Jet Sound as well let me look around and see then I will post up a picture.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

eh, id just want some for nostalga, but if they were in good shape id use em


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

ok found the eq ..but this is made in china


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i use these


----------



## Djdaviddupont (May 21, 2020)

lowsammy said:


> remember these...I finally got a picture of these..but not the greatest...my camera phone....I bought these back in the late 90's ....6x9 woofer's


I have these lol


----------

